# Screenplay's



## Rsyk (Jan 27, 2010)

I hate to be constantly asking for help on this forum, but as it turns out, I need quite a bit of it. Who knew?

Anyway, here's the deal. I started out this month fully intent on writing a follow up piece to my first, or at least start on my furry story. But, I've had an insane amount of writers block up until recently. Today, though, I was struck with inspiration. Here's the problem. What I've actually started writing is a screenplay for a short film, ish, thing.

Now, I've read a few screenplays before, but in general, I've no the slightest clue how to correctly write one. Even with that matter settled, there are still many questions I'd like to ask of more experienced writers. Here's the condensed version.

Most importantly, how do you actually write a screenplay?

How specific should you be in describing scenes? (Should I tell readers that the character I described is something(A student, etc.), or simply leave it to them to infer for themselves from the description?)

Should I describe the background music, and if so, how? (It play's heavily into the atmosphere I'm trying to create.)

Finally, how do you successfully put the imagery of a scene transition into words? (Other than the obvious, "screen fades out, new scene fades in.")

Here are a few things that won't be a problem.
-Despite my intentions, this screenplay has nothing to do with furries or transformation, so that won't be involved.
-Theme is not a problem, as that's actually what gave me the idea.
-Metaphorical imagery, I'm already making heavy use of that.
-Dialogue, as I do have an idea of how that works.

Anyway, I'll probably end up working on this one past my self-imposed deadline, so I'm in no hurry for answers. (And, I'm doing my own research as well.) But, any help you can give would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Most scripts for broadcast at least usually include a lot of stage directions and detail for camera crews.  Things like "Camera TILT UP to reveal TERMINATOR ROBOT" are effective in being able to articulate to a storyboard guy or director the kind of shot you had in mind.  There are industry specific terms for these camera movements that you might want to familiarize yourself with, if indeed you plan on writing a legit screenplay.

Descriptions of characters should be limited to appearance in my opinion.  Things like personality and history should be left to dialogue.  Remember, if this was a movie, someone watching it wouldn't be able to tell that so and so had a rough childhood and so on.  They can infer by their actions that it might be the case, but if it isn't wholly relevant to the story, then it shouldn't even be brought up.

Music can also be expressed in a script if you have something intended this can go along the lines as:

(MUSIC: Imperial March)

(SFX: Starship engines)

ENT: FADE IN STAR DESTORYER

For "fade out, fade in" you should just look for industry terms.  You could say "dissolve" or "wipe" depending on the situation.  Fading isn't the only transition you can use.

I can post a trailer script if you want to give you an idea about music and such.  Keep in mind for that trailer I used a two-column script and not the traditional means that most people are used to seeing.


----------



## Poetigress (Jan 27, 2010)

As I understand it, the answers to your questions can vary, although I think what Term_the_Schmuck is describing above is more of a shooting script -- I've heard that you should not, as a screenwriter, tell the director what shots to use, but I don't pay a great deal of attention to articles and books on screenwriting, so I can't speak with any true authority.

That said, there _are_ plenty of books (and, I'm sure, websites that a simple Google search can find) on how to write screenplays, and it might be best to see what's available to you for the basic info, and then look for experienced people to answer more specific questions.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Poetigress said:


> As I understand it, the answers to your questions can vary, although I think what Term_the_Schmuck is describing above is more of a shooting script -- I've heard that you should not, as a screenwriter, tell the director what shots to use, but I don't pay a great deal of attention to articles and books on screenwriting, so I can't speak with any true authority.



You got it.  But I'm sure you can understand why I'm talking in those terms being that's what I think of when I hear screenplay.  Of course a final shooting script would include camera movements, but music can also be implied when coming up with a basic screenplay, as suggested.

A director is obviously the be-all-end-all authority on how he wants shots to look, but suggestions from writers along those lines can be welcomed.  It's just that most of the time, they're seldom used.  Since I don't believe OPs going to be trying to sell this script, writing it in a shooting format couldn't hurt.


----------



## GraemeLion (Jan 28, 2010)

Okay, what I'm saying is for the initial script.  After it gets sold, then you may or may not be pulled in with it to work on future versions of Director scripts or shooting scripts.  

Basically, you as a screenwriter shouldn't talk about music, shots, sfx, or anything that influences what the person in the seat sees.  Your job is the story.  Just the story.  Your concerns are the actors, and only the actors.   You're not to talk about what shots to use, you're not to talk about what music to play.  You're just focused on the actors, what they say, and what they do.  You have no input on the perceptions of the audience.  That's the director's job.


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 28, 2010)

Really, what I'm trying to do is describe I scene, and I think that people thinking of it as a video clip would be better than trying to actually write it down in a way that makes sense. (If I tried writing from the traditional narrative perspective, it would sound like I was recording a drug trip.) 

That being said, I don't intend to sell the the script, or even use it for anything. 

Term has the right idea about what I'm trying to do. Since I'm the only one doing anything with this script, thing, I would also fulfill the position of director, if I was actually shooting anything.


----------

